# St Johns Lunatic Asylum



## 5t3tcv743 (Feb 24, 2019)

First off I shan't go through all the history of this place as it has been done to death before and all the information is out there. 







*The Explore*

After scrolling through YouTube one January, Friday morning I came across a recent video of this place. Me not thinking it still exists for a while never went. However this video was all the proof I needed to go. So the next morning, me and KPUrbex set off.

We expected this one to be easy and to no surprise it was. We managed to get in and explore the whole place with only realising there was dog patrol at the end of our exploration. Shows how good the security team was. We found out by walking behind a dog van to cut a long story short. Nothing happened.





















We also climbed the bell tower. Not much left up there though.











Me and KPUrbex






Watch the video!



Thanks for reading.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 24, 2019)

This place is back on the doable list. Fab set of pix.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Feb 24, 2019)

Cheers. Yep turns out its been doable for ages.


----------



## King Al (Feb 24, 2019)

Cool set of pics, like the classic honeycomb ceilings in there, good to see the hall survives too -albeit as an absolute health hazard by the looks of it! Great stuff ExplorerX


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks. I do like the ceilings in this place.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 1, 2019)

Great to see this again
I never tire of seeing photos from this place


----------



## Scattergun (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice selection, well taken. Doesn't look like much else has been happening here recently.


----------



## Wallasey (Mar 9, 2019)

nice to see again, but disappointing that after nearly 4 years the place does not seem to be much further ahead with the redevelopment. It looks very much the same from when I was last there 3 years or so ago.

great set of snaps though


----------

